

Is your mobile carrier modifying your data?  - jrmg
http://twitter.com/stuey/status/20209062354

======
amock
It would be more useful it there was some information about what it checks
for. I've also never had problem with this, so it would be good to have some
information about why this was created.

~~~
ydant
It looks like it's simply checking to see if CSS is being inlined in
responses.

The page source is pretty simple, and it looks like it's doing everything on
the client side. A CSS file is being included as the first link in the HEAD,
and then JavaScript looks at the URL of the first link to see if it's the same
as what it expects.

